
Show HN: Journyal – travel journaling made simple - luketan1998
http://journyal.com
======
luketan1998
Hi everyone!

Journyal is a travel journal app I made during my free time as both a
conscript and intern. I released it back in March to the iOS App Store.

Journyal keeps track of where you go, where you stop, and what you see,
helping you to automatically record your travels, be it backpacking trips,
hikes, overseas travel, or even food trails. Simply press start and take
photos as you would along the way, and Journyal will help you compile
everything into a photo journal that you can save to document your trips.

I appreciate any and all feedback, no matter how harsh! Building and releasing
my own app to the app store has been an incredible learning experience, but I
'm beginning to truly understand that building something people actually want
to use is a beast in and of itself, and this is something I want to learn
about.

